# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2017



## criz0r (1 Ago 2017 às 13:31)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2017 às 14:38)

Boas...hoje mais quente ,com 28.7ºC e nuvens altas.


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2017 às 17:17)

Dia bem agradável, sigo com 26°C e céu limpo.
Máxima: 26.5°C
Mínima: 8.8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2017 às 17:19)

Boas...mais quente e alguma brisa,com 29.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2017 às 20:45)

Boas...brisa a trabalhar e já com uns 23.1ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2017 às 21:53)

Boas...vai descendo...com 20.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 30.3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2017 às 23:20)

Bem interessante a temperatura actual da estação da varzea da Serra, apenas* 7,9ºC*, bruta inversão.
Assim de repente, é a estação do wunderground da P.I com valor mais baixo, é obra!

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITAROUCA3

@AnDré  certamente que não te surpreende, não fosse ela a "tua estação"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2017 às 16:41)

Boas ...voltaram os dias de inferno ...sem melhoras para os próximos dias ,com 33.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2017 às 20:00)

Boas...vento de NW já presente ,com 29.4ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2017 às 22:17)

Boas...a brisa de NW continua ,com 23.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 34.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2017 às 10:29)

Boas ...já em força  o gajo ,com 28.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2017 às 15:49)

Boas ...vento quente de WNW e a aumentar,com 35.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2017 às 19:04)

Boas ...é só ar quente ,com o vento moderado de NW,com 32.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2017 às 21:05)

Boas...brisa a ficar mais fresca,temperatura ainda em alta ,com 27.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Ago 2017 às 21:54)

O vento moderado do fim da tarde já acalmou. Céu limpo.

26.6ºC e 49%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2017 às 22:14)

Boas...vento de NW,com 25.7ºC...vai descendo.

Dados de hoje 18.5ºC / 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2017 às 12:36)

Boas ...máxima prevista 39.0ºC...é mesmo há bruta ,com 34.8ºC...vai a caminho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2017 às 15:07)

Boas ...parece o inferno ,com 38.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2017 às 17:23)

Boas ...na máxima força ,com 39.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2017 às 18:21)

Boas ,vento aumentou de NW...quente e seco ,com 37.4ºC...parece um forno arejado lá fora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2017 às 21:06)

Boas ,brisa ainda meio fresco,com 30.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2017 às 22:11)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta ,com 28.1ºC e vento de NNW.

Dados de hoje 20.7ºC / 39.4ºC .


----------



## Serrano (5 Ago 2017 às 11:02)

Vai aquecendo o Sarzedo... 23.8°C!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2017 às 15:35)

Boas mais uma tarde abrasar ,sossegado e no escuro por casa ,lá fora 36.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2017 às 19:19)

Boas ...ar muito quente e o sol ,com 32.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2017 às 20:34)

Boas...a briza hoje mais forte,depressa a varrer o ar quente ,com 27.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Ago 2017 às 22:36)

26.3°C e 44%hr. Única hora do dia onde se pode apanhar um fresco. De resto amanhã vai ser ainda mais quente.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2017 às 23:08)

Boas...hoje a brisa mais fresca ,com 23.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.3ºC / 37.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2017 às 11:35)

Boas ...hoje a temperatura a subir mais devagar ,por agora nos 27.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2017 às 14:41)

Boas ...tarde ,com 33.7ºC e quase sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2017 às 16:16)

Boas...mais quente e com 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2017 às 18:27)

Boas...ainda muito ,algum vemto de SWW,com 34.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (6 Ago 2017 às 19:15)

Ambiente quente no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 31.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Ago 2017 às 20:13)

Não corre sequer uma brisa.. 

29.1ºC e 25%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2017 às 22:25)

Boas...brisa fraca de NW,a casa está um forno ,com 25.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.9ºC / 35.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2017 às 11:39)

Boas...noite mais fresca e manhã ...nuvens altas a chegar ,com 26.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2017 às 13:12)

Boas...já com vontade de subir ,com 31.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2017 às 14:32)

Boas ...sol e ar quente ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2017 às 19:29)

Boas ...finalmente uma final de tarde há verão ,nublado e com 23.3ºC...do melhor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2017 às 20:31)

Boas ...o dia ainda findou com meia hora de sol ,céu mais limpo  ,brisa forte e fresca ...que já vai arejando a casa ,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Ago 2017 às 21:45)

Noite bem fresca. Por aqui estamos nos 21.8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2017 às 22:23)

Boas ...a casa já mais fresca ,bom fresco a entrar ,com 17.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 33.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2017 às 09:52)

Bons dias .

Bela manhã de verão ,com 20.1ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2017 às 14:16)

Boas ...mais quente,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2017 às 19:28)

Boas ...brisa já de passagem ,com 26.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2017 às 22:19)

Boas...noite bem arejada de brisa ,com 18.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 29.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (9 Ago 2017 às 10:51)

Bom dia!
Boas temperaturas!
A mínima por Bragança ficou pelo segundo dia consecutivo abaixo dos 10ºC! 
*8,6ºC* esta madrugada!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Ago 2017 às 11:57)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia!
> Boas temperaturas!
> A mínima por Bragança ficou pelo segundo dia consecutivo abaixo dos 10ºC!
> *8,6ºC* esta madrugada!


Pois... Estou em Bragança e bem que senti frio ontem à noite! Em especial para quem vive no baixo alentejo, esta frescura sente-se ainda mais! Hoje à tarde vou visitar o castelo!


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2017 às 12:03)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Pois... Estou em Bragança e bem que senti frio ontem à noite! Em especial para quem vive no baixo alentejo, esta frescura sente-se ainda mais! Hoje à tarde vou visitar o castelo!



Visita a Aldeia de Montesinho e o restante Parque Natural, vale a pena! 

Ah...E se tiveres tempo dá um salto ao Lago de Sanabria!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2017 às 14:14)

Boas ...noite e manhã fresca...agora já vai aquecendo,com 27.2ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2017 às 18:12)

Boas ...muito sol e com 27.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2017 às 20:02)

Boas ...algum vento de NNE,com 26.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2017 às 23:20)

Boas...o vento continua de NNE,com 21.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 28.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2017 às 10:12)

Bons dias .

Sol e algum vento ,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2017 às 15:16)

Boas ...mais quente e vento fraco,com 28.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Ago 2017 às 16:03)

Boa tarde!
Madrugada um pouco mais fresca do que ontem, *5,8ºC* na minha estação!

Aqui ao lado na estação da AEMET da Puebla de Sanábria a mínima foi negativa!











http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...cle&l=2766E&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2017 às 17:26)

Boas...a passar dos trinta ,com 30.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2017 às 21:56)

Boas...temperatura hoje a descer mais devagar,com 25.3ºC e vento fraco de NNE.

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 31.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2017 às 10:54)

Boas ...hoje já promete mais  e muito mais para os próximos dias ...farto deste gajo ,com 26.4ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2017 às 12:31)

Boas ...algum vento e com 28.8ºC...sol muito quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2017 às 14:15)

Boas...vai aquecendo ,com 30.8ºC e vento de Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2017 às 15:51)

Boas...mais forte  32.5ºC...até estala .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2017 às 18:42)

Boas ,com 33.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2017 às 22:00)

Boas ...temperatura a ainda em alta ,com 27.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 19.1ºC / 33.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2017 às 09:52)

Boas ...mais um dia abrasar ...sequinho de todo ,com 26.5ºC .


----------



## Serrano (12 Ago 2017 às 11:41)

22.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2017 às 12:08)

Boas em força ,com 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2017 às 15:37)

Boas ...não se pode estar lá fora ,com 35.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2017 às 18:32)

Boas ...ainda muito ,com 33.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2017 às 19:58)

Boas ...ainda ferve ,com 33.2ºC e nem  uma aragem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2017 às 21:47)

Boas...já com vento de NNW mas ainda quente ,com 29.1ºC .

Dados de hoje 21.9ºC / 35.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2017 às 10:35)

Boas ....mais um dia de deserto ...não há melhoras ,com 28.2ºC .


----------



## Serrano (13 Ago 2017 às 11:04)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 23°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2017 às 13:28)

Boas...sol doentio ,quente e seco ,com 34.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2017 às 14:55)

Boas ...tarde doentia ...sufoco ...deserto ,com 35.7ºC e ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2017 às 17:03)

Boas ...não se pode com o inimigo ,com 36.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2017 às 19:26)

Boas ...que grande bafo ...nada se mexe ,já sem sol devido ao fumo ,ainda com 34.8ºC...está para durar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2017 às 20:36)

Boas ...muito,fumo ,ainda com 30.5ºC...nunca mais chega o inverno .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2017 às 22:02)

Boas...já algum vento de NW ...fumo ...muito ,nem se pode andar na rua com o pivête ,com 28.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.9ºC / 36.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2017 às 23:05)

Boas...vento de NNW mais fresco ,com 26.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2017 às 13:20)

Boas...sol doentio  e muita bruma e fumo dos fogos ,com 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2017 às 15:35)

Boas ...ambiente doentio e sufocante  ,parece o deserto ,com 34.3ºC...por casa e no escuro .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2017 às 16:52)

Boas ...sufoco continua ...fumo e ar quente em andamento ...parece viver noutro planeta ,com 35.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2017 às 19:13)

Boas ...já algum ventro de WNW a começar a varrer o ar quente e fumo ...fumo já subiu ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2017 às 20:59)

Boas...já rola alguma brisa ,com 27.9ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Bajorious (14 Ago 2017 às 21:05)

27.8°C
Uma cortina de fumo a sul da cidade, quase parece uma bela célula de trovoada.. mas não..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2017 às 22:07)

Boas...mais fresco e natural ,já não era sem tempo ,com 25.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2017 às 23:32)

Boas...mais fresquinho e já vai arejando a casa...a minha amiga brisa já entrou em açção ,bem que sabe este fresco natural ,com 23.6ºC...já não via uma temperatura destas há muito tempo a esta hora .

Dados de hoje 21.2ºC / 35.3ºC


----------



## Serrano (15 Ago 2017 às 11:13)

24°C no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2017 às 15:22)

Boas ...turrra já está atacar ...nunca mais me vejo livre dele ,com 33.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2017 às 16:39)

Boas ...ar quente já em circulação ,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2017 às 19:30)

Boas...ar mais fresco já em circulação ,com 28.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2017 às 20:45)

Boa noite para arejar a casa ...isto por aqui está um forno ,com 24.7ºC...nada mau .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2017 às 22:19)

Boas...por casa...já mais fresquinho ,lá fora...a noite continua a ser bem arajada ,com 22.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 34.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2017 às 13:08)

Boas ...mais uma tarde ...quente e seco ,com 31.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2017 às 14:57)

Boas ...o turra já presente ...não se pode andar lá fora ,por casa no escuro ,lá fora 33.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2017 às 16:56)

Boas ...continua apertar ,com 34.7ºC .


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 17:28)

Mais um dia de calor e céu limpo por aqui, algum vento

Deixo aqui um vídeo do arraial desta noite para todos apreciarem e virem cá no proximo ano! 
Meti a parte final mas puxem para o inicio se quiserem ver todo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2017 às 19:03)

Boas ...ainda só bafo quente ,com 32.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2017 às 20:18)

Boas...finalmente já rola algum ar fresco ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2017 às 21:09)

Boas...ar mais fresco e saudavel  ,com 26.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2017 às 23:05)

Boas...brisa de NWN ainda em movimento ,com 24.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2017 às 10:14)

Boas ...o gajo hoje vem bruto ,já com 30.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2017 às 13:25)

Boas ...tarde de inferno ,com 35.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2017 às 15:26)

Boas ...inferno lá fora ,com 37.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2017 às 17:40)

Boas ...o terror continua ,já nem se pode ir há rua ,com 37.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2017 às 18:56)

Boas ...é só ar quente em circulação ,com 36.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2017 às 21:14)

Boas finalmente já pode andar na rua ,brisa a correr ,com 28.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2017 às 22:12)

Boas ...temperatura ainda em alta ,brisa ainda a correr,com 27.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 22.9ºC / 37.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2017 às 12:32)

Boas ...mais um dia de inferno ,e já vão 36 dias seguidos sem chuva ,com 33.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2017 às 14:36)

Boas ...do pior lá fora ,com 36.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2017 às 16:48)

Boas ...bafo continua ,com 36.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2017 às 19:11)

Boas ...ar em circulação ,com 33.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2017 às 20:58)

Boas ...bem melhor na rua ,com 27.4ºC e brisa a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2017 às 22:06)

Boas ...mais fresquinho ,com 25.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 22.3ºC / 37.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (19 Ago 2017 às 00:07)

Mais um mês que terminará com a média das Máximas bem acima dos normais, até dia 17 ia já nos *32.3ºC *em Viseu(cidade), e tendo em conta as previsões para os próximos dias não me surpreendia que acabasse o mês por volta dos 33.5ºC (anomalia a rondar os +4ºC).

Nem dá vontade de relatar nada, sempre o mesmo tempo quente e seco, mas tenho de me habituar já que o Verão será cada vez mais isto.


----------



## Serrano (19 Ago 2017 às 10:49)

Mais um dia de sol pela frente, com o termómetro a marcar 23°C no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2017 às 14:49)

Boas ...a manhã foi de banhos ,agora de tarde...só se fosse ,mais uma tarde infernal ,lá fora vai nos 35.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2017 às 16:28)

Boas ...pior ,com 36,8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2017 às 18:34)

Boas ...por aqui continua o inferno ...no seu estado puro ,com 36.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2017 às 20:10)

Boas ...isto hoje ainda está perigoso ...ainda só ar quente ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2017 às 21:30)

Boas ...hoje sem brisa ...o bafo na rua ainda resiste ,com 31.4ºC .


----------



## keipha (19 Ago 2017 às 22:11)

Boas. Hoje fomos aos 36.1°C. agora vai descendo lentamente e sigo com 22°C. Amanhã vai queimar. 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2017 às 22:36)

O forno lá fora continua ligado ,com 30.4ºC ...hoje vai noite lixada .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2017 às 23:43)

Algum vento de NNE mas ...não se vê melhoras para os próximos dias ,ainda com 29.6º ,por casa tudo fechado e tudo que  faça vento está ligado.

Dados de hoje 22.3ºC / 37.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (20 Ago 2017 às 10:44)

Está a aquecer... 23.5°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2017 às 11:11)

Boas ...noite ...hoje arrebenta com a escala ...grande sufoco ...minima 24.2ºC...de momento 31.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2017 às 13:04)

Boas ...trauma continua ,com 34.8ºC e o sol escaldante e pornográfico .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2017 às 14:38)

Boas ...lá fora está bom para assar pitos ao sol ,não se pode com ele ,com 36.8ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

Boa tarde. A temperatura não sai dos* 36.2ºC*, o vento é fraco do quadrante leste, ainda associado à diminuição da velocidade do vento, encontra-se a chegar a todo o instante fumarada do incêndio da Covilhã, o que tem "afrouxado" a luz do sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2017 às 16:46)

Boas ...lá fora...já vai caindo algumas rolinhas,assadas ou grelhadas...é só esticar a bandeja ,não se pode lá fora ,com 38.5ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (20 Ago 2017 às 16:56)

33.8°C por agora mas até parece estar mais quente
 O sol torra 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2017 às 18:05)

Boas ...o diabo continua por aqui há solta ,com 38.4ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Ago 2017 às 18:38)

Fim de tarde, e permanecem os 36.0ºC com aragem de leste.

Máxima de* 36.2ºC*, muito abaixo do aviso laranja do IPMA. O fumo também não permitiu mais, mas creio que o que acabou por ser determinante, foi o enfraquecimento do vento de leste durante a tarde, foi quase uma paragem do motor de aquecimento  e ainda bem, porque eu e o calor... 

Parece que a máxima anual vai permanecer a do fatídico dia 17 de Junho, ainda dentro da Primavera astronómica.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2017 às 19:14)

Boas ...as minhas plantas do jardim estão todas cozidas ...isto está mesmo a virar para deserto ,nem se consegue respirar lá fora ,com 38ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2017 às 20:14)

Boas ...o inimigo já desapareceu no horizonte...mas deixou por cá bafo ,nem uma aragem corre ,mais uma noite inferno ,com 36.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2017 às 21:32)

Boas ...o inferno ainda por cá instalado ...está na hora da rega ,com 33.7ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2017 às 22:34)

Hoje com a rega nem chega refrescar rente ao chão ...só ar quente ...tudo a ferver ,ainda com 32.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 24.2ºC / 38.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2017 às 00:04)

Boas ...por aqui o novo dia...começa já nos 30.8ºC ,com vento muito fraco N.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2017 às 00:21)

Que inferno de noite, 28.1ºC, e vento de leste...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2017 às 07:56)

Mais um mal dia ...noite ,minima 21.0ºC,já está a disparar a temperatura ,com 22.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2017 às 08:51)

Noite péssima, julgo que foi das minimas mais altas por aqui registadas. Minima de 25.1°C com  uma temperatura atual de 26.5°C  

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2017 às 12:58)

Boas ...mal dia ,hoje muita bruma e sol doentio ,com 32.2ºC...já não se pode andar na rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2017 às 14:42)

Boas ...o sufoco continua ,vento de SW...não deixa subir muito a temperatura ,com 34.5ºC...sol muito quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2017 às 16:45)

Boas ...turrra atacar ,com 36.1ºC...já não se aguenta mais este gajo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2017 às 19:19)

Boas ...ainda muito ar  em circulação e sol doentio...apesar de já estar mais baixo,com 34.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2017 às 21:11)

Boas...já vai correndo algum ar mais fresco ,a casa parece uma sauna ,portas e janelas tudo aberto ,com 29.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2017 às 22:25)

Boas...vento de NW moderado...mas pouco fresco,com 28.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 21.0ºC / 36.3ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (21 Ago 2017 às 23:20)

28.7ºC com uma leve brisa quase imperceptível


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2017 às 10:09)

Boas ...o gajo já está ao ataque ...escaldante e pornográfico ,não me vejo livre deste gajo ,com 27.6ºC...máxima prevista 39.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2017 às 11:09)

Boas ,não para de subir ,com 31.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2017 às 11:44)

Não para de subir ,já não se consegue andar na rua ,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2017 às 14:30)

Boas ...mais uma tarde de inferno ,com 36.2ºC .


----------



## Norther (22 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

Por aqui vai rondando os 34ºC com vento fraco de sul. Quero chuva....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2017 às 17:03)

Boas ...o perigoso por cá continua ,com 36.7ºC e ar quente e seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2017 às 18:48)

Boas ...vento aumentou de WNW...mas ainda muito quente ,a previsão na máxima era de 39.0ºC,mas ficou muito longe...ainda bem ,com 34.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2017 às 22:24)

Boas...vento moderado de NW...mas o ar quente não quer sair daqui para fora ,precisa-se de mais fresco ,ainda com 26.8ºC ...a casa continua numa sauna .

Dados de hoje 19.4ºC / 36.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2017 às 08:01)

Boas...mais uma noite ,minima não baixou dos 20.8ºC ,com 22.4ºC e vento fraco de E...mais um dia de .


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2017 às 10:01)

Norther disse:


> Por aqui vai rondando os 34ºC com vento fraco de sul. Quero chuva....



Pode ser que caia alguma chuva no fim de semana!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2017 às 10:39)

Boas ...nuvens altas e médias ,sem sol mas abafado ,nada se mexe ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2017 às 13:04)

Boas ...tempo doentio e um bafo que não se consegue andar na rua e respirar ,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2017 às 14:41)

Boas ...irrespirável lá fora ...ambiente doentio e seco ,com 35.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2017 às 19:06)

Boas...tarde ,com o aumento do vento de WNW,hoje a temperatura a descer bem ,parece que esta noite vai ser mais fresca ,com 31.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2017 às 20:54)

Boas...mais fresco e cheiro a queimado ,com 27.0ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2017 às 21:28)

Mais fresco ,com 25.9ºC...e já vai arejando a casa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2017 às 22:50)

Boas ...finalmente uma noite fresca ...mas carregada de fumo ,com 23.6ºC...com brisa no seu melhor .

Dados de hoje 20.8ºC / 36.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2017 às 07:55)

Boas ...finalmente uma noite e manhã fresca ,muito fumo no ar ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2017 às 14:35)

Boas...finalmente uma manhã para se poder andar na rua há vontade ,de momento mais  e vento quente  e seco,com 31.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2017 às 18:23)

Boas ...ar quente e o sol quente ,a sirene dos bombeiros num espaço de 45 minutos,já tocou duas vezes,o inçendio da zona de Oleiros,parece que se agravou ,a norte da cidade um manto de fumo muito escuro ,com 30.3ºC .


----------



## Paulo H (24 Ago 2017 às 18:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...ar quente e o sol quente ,a sirene dos bombeiros num espaço de 45 minutos,já tocou duas vezes,o inçendio da zona de Oleiros,parece que se agravou ,a norte da cidade um manto de fumo muito escuro ,com 30.3ºC .



Já entrou no concelho de C. Branco em Paiágua (Almaceda).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2017 às 21:35)

Boas...mais fresco e natural ,brisa mais calma,com 23.7ºC...muuito bom .


----------



## Bajorious (24 Ago 2017 às 21:42)

Fumo, fumo e mais fumo.. Leve brisa, com 23.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2017 às 23:07)

Boas...brisa ligeira ,com 21.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 32.3ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (24 Ago 2017 às 23:41)

Mais fresquinho  22.4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2017 às 00:04)

Boa noite!
Acho que ainda não mencionei que estou de férias numa aldeia (Sanhoane) ao pé de Santa Marta de Penaguião, Vila Real.
A noite segue bem fresquinha e ventosa, com o nevoeiro a invadir a serra do Marão e a descer até cá em baixo. Grande alívio face ao que já sofri nestes últimos 3 dias...
Espero ansiosamente pela instabilidade prevista, principalmente, para terça feira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2017 às 07:56)

Boas...alguma neblina e fumo ,com 16.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2017 às 10:39)

Carrazeda de ansiães com 4.2°c em agosto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2017 às 11:47)

Boas...fumo e cinza ,com 25.7ºC e sol muito quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2017 às 12:37)

Boas...o sol a ficar doentio ...está a ficar abafado ,com 27.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2017 às 14:37)

Boas ...chega a tarde,chega o turra ,sol doentio e ambiente escaldante ,com 31.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2017 às 17:43)

Boas ...abafado e ar quente ,com 31.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2017 às 21:04)

Boas...brisa hoje mais fraca,com 25.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2017 às 22:31)

Boas...alguma brisa e com cheiro a fumo ,com 23.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 32.0ºC .


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2017 às 10:17)

Boas, 

Por Mogadouro já pingou, neste momento céu encoberto e 20.7 actuais. A ver se de tarde chove qualquer coisa mais consistente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2017 às 11:13)

Boas ...a manhã já com ar  e sol doentio ,com 27.4ºC...o gajo já está atacar .


----------



## Serrano (26 Ago 2017 às 11:16)

23.2°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens no horizonte.


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2017 às 11:33)

Por Mogadouro grande ventania de Sul neste momento, temperatura a subir com 26.5 graus actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2017 às 12:45)

Boas ...o bafo aumentar ,com 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2017 às 13:29)

Boas ...não para de subir ,com 32.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2017 às 14:01)

Boas ...o vento aumentou de intensidade de SW...e ficou muito quente,grande bafo ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2017 às 15:18)

Boas ...grande vendaval de vento de ar quente ...máxima prevista era de 33.0ºC, de momento 34.0ºC .


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2017 às 18:13)

Mogadouro já se ouve a trovoada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2017 às 18:18)

Boas...mais nuvens que já vão fazendo alguma sombra ,vento mais fresco ,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2017 às 18:30)

Bons trovões mas chuva muito pouca, embora com pingas grossas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2017 às 21:32)

Boas...meio nublado e algum vento de WNW,com 26.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2017 às 23:05)

Boas...tudo calmo ,quase sem vento,ainda com 24.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.7ºC / 34.4ºC .


----------



## Serrano (27 Ago 2017 às 10:31)

Ambiente um pouco mais fresco no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 20°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2017 às 13:10)

Boas ...sol quentinho ...não falha ,com 27.3ºC...alguma brisa em andamento .


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2017 às 13:56)

Começa a ficar interessante por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2017 às 15:39)

Agora sim está muito interessante!
Para nordeste, em direcção a Vila Real:


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

Já algumas ocorrências por causa de células.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2017 às 18:40)

Boas...e por aqui nada se passa ,ao décimo oitavo dia,finalmente uma máxima abaixo dos trinta ,ainda sol quente ,com 27.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2017 às 21:03)

Boas...já que não chove ...ao menos que haja fresco natural ,com 23.3ºC...nada mau .


----------



## Bajorious (27 Ago 2017 às 22:15)

Chuva nem vê-la, talvez amanhã. Só células.

Por agora estão 22.7ºC e 42%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2017 às 22:35)

Boas...mais fresquinho natural ...parece que o gajo  vai ficar empacotado durante alguns dias ...não serão muitos ,com 21.3ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 17.8ºC / 29.1ºC.


----------



## dahon (28 Ago 2017 às 00:05)

Ouvi um trovão. Pelo radar parece que vem de sul.


----------



## keipha (28 Ago 2017 às 00:11)

dahon disse:


> Ouvi um trovão. Pelo radar parece que vem de sul.


Eu também. Mas pareceu-me longe. Agora outro
Edit: zona de Nelas pelo blitzortung

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (28 Ago 2017 às 00:16)

E eu a pensar que alguém se tinha "espetado" aqui na recta ao pé de minha casa. 
Bem pelo sim pelo não vou desligar algumas tomadas aqui em casa para não fritar equipamentos...
EDIT: desconhecia esse website "blitzortung" keipha. Muito porreiro


----------



## dahon (28 Ago 2017 às 00:17)

Já vejo os relâmpagos.


----------



## Nickname (28 Ago 2017 às 00:21)

Já chove bem por aqui!!


----------



## dahon (28 Ago 2017 às 00:22)

Já começa a chover.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2017 às 00:22)

Cá estão as culpadas, sempre distantes daqui...


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2017 às 00:32)

Este último foi relativamente mais próximo, já fez um clarão e tanto!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 00:36)

Boa noite!
Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos das células que andaram a rondar:
Foto tirada daqui de casa:




Foto tirada em Santa Marta de Penaguião em direcção a Vila Real:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Estava tão animado que tive de subir a um miradouro para observar melhor.Reparem no fumo dos incêndios:




Parece que a noite vai ser animada. Ainda bem que carreguei a bateria da máquina.


----------



## Rafa111 (28 Ago 2017 às 00:50)

Parece que esta "célula" vem passar por cima de tondela


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2017 às 00:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Este último foi relativamente mais próximo, já fez um clarão e tanto!



Bem me parecia que este relâmpago tinha saído do topo da nuvem, o IPMA confirma com 2 raios positivos. Os detetores do IPMA e do Blitzortung estão em acordo relativamente à hora dos relâmpagos (23:30:26 UTC), mas não há consonância relativamente há localização dos mesmos:


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 02:12)

A serra da estrela está "criar" bastantes aguaceiros. Estou naquele dilema: ficar acordado ou não?


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 02:25)

Vejo relâmpagos para trás da Serra do Marão.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 02:35)

Trovoada a sul e noroeste daqui! Já oiço trovões da célula de Castro Daire!


----------



## dahon (28 Ago 2017 às 03:11)

Chuva torrencial em Viseu com trovoada a norte.

Edit: Grande bomba, está a aumentar de intensidade e frequência a trovoada.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Ago 2017 às 03:32)

Por pouco não tive um ataque cardíaco! Estava quase, quase a adormecer e


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 04:37)

E volta a trovejar bem por aqui. A luz já se foi.


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 04:51)

Acordei agora com a trovoada, e os flashs dos relâmpagos pela janela... e ainda só se ouve ao longe!

Já esteve a chover,está aquele cheiro a terra molhada 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 05:15)

Vocês não sabem o quão espectacular isto está a ser...nem sei descrever...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Ago 2017 às 06:29)

Eu já dormia era qualquer coisinha....


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 06:36)

De novo acordar com trovoada agora bem próxima e chuva forte a acompanhar! 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2017 às 06:36)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu já dormia era qualquer coisinha....



Que sorte vocês têm, alguns quilómetros a sul é a secura totalnos dois sentidos, restam os flashes ao longe...


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 06:38)

Que estoiro de trovão agora! Chove torrencialmente 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 06:39)

Tenho registos brutais!!!
Chove forte com granizo e alguns trovões!
Só dormi uma hora!!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 06:53)

A situação está feia para o lado da Régua/Serra das Meadas. Cortina de chuva enorme com vários trovões!


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2017 às 07:04)

Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, a trovoada mandou a luz/net ao ar às 5:39.
Na altura a estação seguia com 2mm acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 07:06)

Chove torrencialmente e é com cada petardo!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 07:18)

Que trovão! A loiça até tremeu! Continua a chover forte. Que saudades que eu já tinha de uma boa madrugada de instabilidade.


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 07:20)

Bem tenho a trovoada mesmo por cima de mim, nem sei como ainda há luz. 
3 ou 4 trovões daqueles que treme tudo, uns 30 min de chuva torrencial sem parar

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 07:21)

Fónix! É com cada estrondo! As ruas da aldeia estão alagadas...


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 07:21)

Outro trovão enorme agora, que dilúvio 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 07:25)

Acho q nunca vi uma trovoada assim quer em intensidade quer em duração... 
Outro estrondo enorme, chuva torrencial sem parar 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 07:27)

Porra parecia um foguete agora!!! 
Desculpem os vários posts seguidos mas isto é incrivel

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 07:31)

É realmente incrível o que se está a passar em Lamego, Peso da Régua, Santa Marta de Penaguião e Vila Real. Trovoada muito forte e chuva diluviana!  Bem queria filmar alguma coisa de jeito mas com esta chuva é impossível.


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 07:41)

parece que finalmente acalmou... uau
este ultimo trovão foi surreal. nem foi o barulho de trovão normal, foi só um grande e seco 'PUMM' como um foguete gigante


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 07:54)

esta foi a melhor trovoada da minha vida 
a intensidade da trovoada, a chuva torrencial sempre seguida e o barulho dos trovões nos ultimos 15min foi qualquer coisa que nunca tinha ouvido antes...
vejam o radar nesta zona


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 08:03)

Uma pequena amostra do que se passou durante a madrugada:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Agora que já está tudo mais calmo vou dormir. 
Mais logo publico as fotos da máquina.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Ago 2017 às 09:35)

Estão a ver tudo a chorar que a festa ficava em Espanha e ao fim  presenteou bastante gente!! Por volta das 5h ouvi bem ao longe a trovoada...
Durante o dia de hoje e até amanhã ainda haverá mais contemplados.é aguar(a)dar!!! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Ago 2017 às 09:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Que sorte vocês têm, alguns quilómetros a sul é a secura totalnos dois sentidos, restam os flashes ao longe...



Pena foi ter sido de madrugada! Gosto muito de trovoada mas ainda gosto mais de dormir...


----------



## Nickname (28 Ago 2017 às 10:03)

Eu perdi a maior parte da festa!!!! Tenho o sono pesado e como tal não acordei com a trovoada.
Viseu(cidade) acumulou *6.3mm* durante a noite, nada mau...


----------



## dahon (28 Ago 2017 às 10:14)

Neste momento está algum nevoeiro e o ar bem fresco, até parece mais límpido. Quanto à madrugada, foi interessante, nunca cheguei a ter a trovoada por cima mas ainda se viu uns belos relâmpagos e também se ouviu um ou outro petardo valente. Infelizmente assim que se deslocou mais para norte o meu campo de visão já não muito favorável, mas mesmo assim deu para ver que a frequência de relâmpagos era elevada sobre as regiões a norte daqui.


----------



## Z13 (28 Ago 2017 às 11:36)

Por Bragança houve algum aparato eléctrico pelas 6h30, mas seco.
A temperatura mantém-se agradável (22,9ºC).
O Douro sul parece um pouco mais activo de momento, mas espero que ao longo do dia volta a animar por aqui!


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2017 às 12:52)

Em Lamego a precipitação desta madrugada foi violenta e causou algumas inundações:


Em Várzea da Serra, a junta de freguesia continua sem internet.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 13:00)

Bom dia!
Depois de uma madrugada espectacular, eis que céu apresenta-se bastante nublado por cumulus. É verdade, sente-se mesmo uma limpeza no ar, incrível!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 13:33)

Troveja novamente para sudoeste.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 13:38)

@Tiagolco estás em Lamego ?


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 13:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Troveja novamente para sudoeste.



ia mesmo agora dizer isso, já se ouve de novo ao longe o "ronronar" dos trovões


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 13:40)

criz0r disse:


> @Tiagolco estás em Lamego ?


Estou numa aldeia do concelho de Santa Marta de Penaguião, logo ao pé do Peso da Régua.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 13:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estou numa aldeia do concelho de Santa Marta de Penaguião, logo ao pé do Peso da Régua.



É só mais um pouco ao lado ,


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 14:06)

a zona de Resende está a levar com ela em força como a Régua levou pelas 7 da manhã!
por aqui aumenta o vento e está bem escuro a sudoeste.. vamos ver se ainda vem para cá qualquer coisa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2017 às 14:15)

Boas ...já algumas semanas que não via o seguimento interior tão animado ...é bom sinal ,só que por aqui continua muito parado até ao momento  ,depois uma manhã quase limpa ,de momento mais nublado,com 24.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2017 às 14:19)

Boas,
Amanhã vou até Lamego, espero ver trovoada e aguaceiros....iuuuupiiiiiiii

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (28 Ago 2017 às 14:51)

Chove em Vila Velha de Ródão (aguaceiros) desde as 14 horas. Primeiro uns pingos grossos e depois mais consistente, mas intervalado.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Ago 2017 às 15:08)

O céu por aqui, por volta das 13h.






















Mamarracho incluído


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Ago 2017 às 15:41)

Boas tardes.

Já vai pingando aqui em CB, coisa mesmo muito fraca, nem para molhar o piso chega.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2017 às 16:30)

Boas...já faz ...e já faz abanar as janelas ,vai pingando grosso ,muito escuro a SE ,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2017 às 17:01)

Boas...ao fim de 46 dias,vejo chover na minha terra e cheirar a terra molhada ,a chuva foi pouca,ela continua nos arredores ,com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Ago 2017 às 17:21)

Chuva torrencial, de pingas bem grossas!!!
Céu muito escuro


----------



## invent (28 Ago 2017 às 17:24)

Chuva e trovoada por estes lados.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2017 às 17:25)

Chuva moderada a forte, 1.52mm acumulados no meu pluviómetro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2017 às 17:27)

Chuva muito forte, rain.rate nos 89.9mm/h


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 17:28)

está de volta a trovoada
ainda ao longe mas já se ouve


----------



## Nickname (28 Ago 2017 às 17:33)

A net foi abaixo e tudo nestes 10 minutos.
Continua a chover torrencialmente, agora com granizo e trovões agressivos na mistura.
A temperatura caiu dos 21ºC para os *15ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Ago 2017 às 17:36)

Nickname disse:


> A net foi abaixo e tudo neste 10 minutos.
> Continua a chover torrencialmente, agora com granizo e trovões agressivos na mistura.
> A temperatura caiu dos 21ºC para os *15ºC*



Não admira...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 17:40)

huguh disse:


> está de volta a trovoada
> ainda ao longe mas já se ouve


Sortudo! Estou em Vila Real agora...


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2017 às 17:41)

Aguaceiros fracos agora e 4.06mm acumulados


----------



## Paulo H (28 Ago 2017 às 17:42)

Não é que a trovoada aqui tenha sido seca, caíram pingos o suficiente para molhar o chão.

Os efeitos da trovoada foram 3 ou 4 pequenos incêndios, num perimetro de 10km à volta: 
https://fogos.pt/ 
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 17:43)

medonha aquela faixa roxa durante vários minutos sobre Viseu, wow 
parece que está a querer nascer qualquer coisa por Moimenta.. veremos se vem pra cá


----------



## dahon (28 Ago 2017 às 17:47)

A trovoada não foi muita mas o granizo já fez estragos e a chuva pequenas inundações.


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 17:49)

Isto foi aqui entre as 6 e as 7 da manhã
incrível a quantidade de descargas positivas nestas trovoadas de hoje


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 18:37)

Ouvem-se trovões longínquos em Vila Real. O cenário está espectacular para Sul (para a Régua/Lamego)


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2017 às 18:38)

Tudo calmo agora, de assinalar que maior parte dos relâmpagos que por aqui se abateram nas proximidades foram positivos. Entretanto já não me lembrava da última vez que o IPMA emitiu avisos de trovoada, nem sei como se lembraram hoje.


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 19:15)

trovoada a aproximar-se! pelo radar parece estar bom para aqueles lados!
cenário neste momento a sul (direção de Lamego)


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 19:36)

Eco intenso a passar o Douro. Vês clarões @huguh?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Ago 2017 às 19:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eco intenso a passar o Douro. Vês clarões @huguh?


eu acho que o @huguh  ficou sem net!


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 19:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eco intenso a passar o Douro. Vês clarões @huguh?



viu-se um pouco ao longe..mas passou mesmo ao lado 
a sul agora já tenho praticamente céu limpo. ouço apenas ao longe os trovões


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 19:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> eu acho que o @huguh  ficou sem net!



quem me dera, era bom sinal


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 21:38)

Impressionante! Consigo ver os relâmpagos das células de Viana do Castelo e do Parque Natural do Douro Internacional.


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2017 às 21:47)

Vista actual  da webcam no aeródromo de Mogadouro, horizonte iluminado pela trovoada que passa a SW:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2017 às 22:19)

Boas....o resto da tarde e noite,calma total ...só nublado de momento ,com 19.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 26.2ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 22:56)

Os relâmpagos da célula de Vila Pouca de Aguiar são visíveis a norte. Iluminam o céu todo! E pela rotação da depressão parece que se vai aproximando daqui. Veremos...


----------



## DRC (28 Ago 2017 às 22:59)

Boa noite,
Vão-se avistando ocasionalmente daqui do Sabugal alguns relâmpagos longínquos para SE.


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 23:22)

já ouvi 2 trovões nos ultimos minutos.. parece que vem aí qualquer coisa


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 23:29)

parece que está a nascer qualquer coisa para estes lados... mais um trovão e começa a chover


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 23:29)

Estou a adorar este dia! Trovoada!


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 23:33)

em 10min nasceu uma célula um pouco a norte daqui
e de um momento para o outro.. mais trovões e chove torrencialmente


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 23:47)

A maior parte dos raios são nuvem-nuvem e parece que a célula está a morrer.


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2017 às 23:55)

sim, não durou grande coisa.. mas melhor q nada


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 23:59)

Bem, este raio foi lindo! Em direcção a Mesão Frio.


----------



## Rafa111 (29 Ago 2017 às 01:00)

Já estou a acompanhar esta célula já algum tempo e parece que vem mesmo direitinha para a minha zona...ou será que a serra da estrela "vai manda-la" para os lados de viseu?


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2017 às 02:43)

Rafa111 disse:


> Já estou a acompanhar esta célula já algum tempo e parece que vem mesmo direitinha para a minha zona...ou será que a serra da estrela "vai manda-la" para os lados de viseu?



Penso que o que está aí nessa imagem de radar é um cluster multicelular em dissipação, desde que esse sistema passou a fronteira, perdeu gradualmente o seu vigor, muito naturalmente devido à ausência de CAPE/LI ou outro mecanismo igualmente importante para a convecção atmosférica.


----------



## DRC (29 Ago 2017 às 08:49)

Bom dia,
O final da noite de ontem e início da madrugada de hoje acabaram por ser de chuva, por alguns instantes forte, no Sabugal, com alguns relâmpagos à mistura.
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se com alguma nebulosidade, mas nada de ameaçador.


----------



## cookie (29 Ago 2017 às 10:51)

Ontem pelas 20:00 trovoada forte e chuva forte em  frechas (Mirandela). Veio da fronteira, passou por aqui e seguiu em direção a lamas de orelhão. Um relâmpago caiu bem perto, o telefone de casa morreu...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2017 às 15:21)

Boa tarde 
Hoje por Lamego , em visita familiar 
Céu nublado
Temperatura atual de 22°C
54% HR 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2017 às 18:16)

Fotos da régua 
26°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (29 Ago 2017 às 18:45)

Em Mirandela registei 32 graus... Pelas 17:30 começaram os roncos... Choveu, pingas grossas, mas pouco.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2017 às 18:57)

Mais fotos , miradouro sob o rio Douro 















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (29 Ago 2017 às 19:15)

joselamego disse:


> Mais fotos , miradouro sob o rio Douro
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Bonitas fotos, felizmente a cores.
Infelizmente no Rio Tejo desde as Portas de Ródão para juzante (parte) só se consegue a negro e branco ( verde desapareceu).


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2017 às 19:19)

JCARL disse:


> Bonitas fotos, felizmente a cores.
> Infelizmente no Rio Tejo desde as Portas de Ródão para juzante (parte) só se consegue a negro e branco ( verde desapareceu).


Eu sei, infelizmente ! Obrigado , o Tejo leva pouca água e o céu preto e cinza devido aos incêndios 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (29 Ago 2017 às 20:19)

Nuvens negras em aproximação, precipitação é que nem vê-la..
Pelo radar mostra uma célula a norte e outra a sul.. a Covilhã no meio... 
Aguardemos..  20.6ºC e 52%hr


----------



## dahon (29 Ago 2017 às 20:23)

Já começo a ouvir um ligeiro rosnar de nordeste.


----------



## dahon (29 Ago 2017 às 20:50)

Agora que já anoiteceu também são visíveis os flashes dos relâmpagos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2017 às 21:25)

De facto são visíveis clarões em todas as direções (exceto para Oeste) , resta é saber com que intensidade estas células (que já vêm de Espanha) vão chegar até aqui, espero que continuem com alguma vivacidade


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2017 às 21:39)

Boas!
Por aqui, o dia ficou muito aquém do que estava previsto. Só choveu de madrugada.
Agora à noite, notei que se via bem os relâmpagos das células a sul de Armamar, e portanto peguei na minha câmara e resolvi ir ao miradouro mais próximo tentar a minha sorte. Infelizmente, as células já se tinham movido bastante para sudoeste, mas mesmo assim consegui captar dois raios. Mais logo tento publicar.


----------



## dahon (29 Ago 2017 às 21:40)

Infelizmente a frequência de relâmpagos vai reduzindo aos poucos e pelo radar já se nota algum enfraquecimento.
Pode voltar a ganhar força mas para já não me parece muito favorável.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2017 às 22:04)

dahon disse:


> Infelizmente a frequência de relâmpagos vai reduzindo aos poucos e pelo radar já se nota algum enfraquecimento.
> Pode voltar a ganhar força mas para já não me parece muito favorável.



E pronto as células que aqui poderiam chegar estão a morrer lentamente, já nem relampejam... Nascem em Espanha vêm morrer algures a estas localidades Também agora para a noite os modelos fazem um corte drástico nos valores de CAPE e LI... Aqui já nem chuva deve chegar


----------



## cookie (29 Ago 2017 às 22:08)

Pois... nós pensamos que hoje ia ser pior que ontem... Prometia mas afinal nada...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (29 Ago 2017 às 22:10)

Ontem a trovoada em Várzea da Serra provocou alguns estragos electrónicos.
A estação, felizmente, lá se safou. 
14,2mm acumulados ontem.
O mês segue com 14,6mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2017 às 22:44)

Boas...alguns aguaceiros  duranta a noite e no fim do dia,o resto do dia foi sempre sol com nuvens  ,com 17.7ºC e alguns pingos.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 26.9ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Ago 2017 às 00:06)

Boa noite!
Deixo aqui duas fotos de ontem:
No miradouro de São Domingos, Peso da Régua:




E...Este tímido raio: 




Vamos lá ver se hoje tenho mais animação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2017 às 15:31)

Boas...manhã limpa,tarde com sol e nuvens ,com 27.5ºC e vento fraco,hoje mais quente.


----------



## TelmaF (30 Ago 2017 às 16:35)

Bom dia.

Sigo já há algum tempo este fórum com muito interesse, espero poder contribuir da melhor forma partilhando alguma informação meteorológica da minha região.
Deixo-vos este registo da trovoada que ontem passou pelo Fundão cerca das 19h48.


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Ago 2017 às 16:58)

Boa foto e bem-vindo ao fórum.

Aqui por CB, céu encoberto, não se vê o sol em absoluto, sem chuva.


----------



## cookie (30 Ago 2017 às 17:17)

Fotos tiradas há instantes com 29 graus e algum vento. Pelas 10:30 a estação marcava 32 graus e não corria ponta de vento - sufocante... 










http://i.imgur.com/Tmm9r47.jpg[/I
Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2017 às 17:22)

TelmaF disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Sigo já há algum tempo este fórum com muito interesse, espero poder contribuir da melhor forma partilhando alguma informação meteorológica da minha região.
> Deixo-vos este registo da trovoada que ontem passou pelo Fundão cerca das 19h48.



Sejas muito bem-vinda Telma! 

Nada como uma boa foto para começares a tua estadia no MeteoPT em beleza!


----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2017 às 17:29)

Bem-vinda @TelmaF  .

Excelente registo para o 1º post, parabéns.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2017 às 18:28)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e algum vento,com 26.4ºC.


----------



## Norther (30 Ago 2017 às 20:54)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2017 às 21:20)

Boas...boa brisa em andamento ,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2017 às 22:41)

Boas...céu limpo e com a brisa a correr,com 18.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 28.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Ago 2017 às 06:39)

Bom dia, trago até aqui os registos do ocaso de ontem que se revelou com cores "doces e quentes", o contraste entre as finas nuvens altas e as nuvens baixas nos topos do Caramulo estava um espetáculo, é só pena a serra ficar sempre com montes de artefactos de compressão neste tipo de fotos, que fazer, a máquina não permite mais. Entretanto este fim de madrugada segue com céu limpo, o vento tal como previsto abandonou o quadrante Oeste e atmosfera evitou a massa de ar húmido do oceano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2017 às 10:20)

Bons dias .

Sol e vento fraco...hoje está prometido ,por enquanto 23.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2017 às 14:00)

Boas...mais quente e com nuvens de passagem ,com 28.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2017 às 15:58)

Boas...mais quente e vento fraco,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2017 às 19:15)

Boas...final tarde quente ,sem vento,com 29.1ºC...hoje já passou dos trinta .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2017 às 21:59)

Boas...mais fresco...as noites já vão sendo mais compridas ,com 24.0ºC e alguma brisa de NWN.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 30.6ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2017 às 22:12)

Boas!
Aproveitei o bom tempo para passear por lugares que nunca tinha conhecido, como Gerês e parte da Galiza que faz fronteira com Portugal. Cheguei a Montalegre com 13ºC às 11:00. Ainda bem que levei um casaco mais grosso. Ninguém da minha família me deu ouvidos e portanto todos passaram frio. 
Já estou de volta à aldeia e posso dizer que o pôr do sol foi espectacular! Amanhã tento publicar fotos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Set 2017 às 00:10)

Boa noite, o pôr-do-sol não foi muito diferente do de ontem, voltaram a reinar as nuvens altas muito finas e impercetíveis antes do sol desaparecer do horizonte, aqui vão mais umas pinceladas de amarelo e laranja.






















O dia foi de resto agradável, com a temperatura a chegar aos 30ºC e bastante sol.


----------

